# Compak K3 burrs



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had a delivery of new burrs for my K3 from Ferrari Espresso and just gone to fit them and they are too small. After a bit of investigation i discovered that there are 2 different sizes of burrs for the K3. 54mm & 58mm. Mine takes the 58mm burrs. Did Compak change the design of the K3?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I have not replaced the burrs on mine, but did a quick check and they are 58mm.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes most are 58mm but earlier models has 54mm burrs. Frank at Ferrari Espresso exchanged them for me without question despite the mistake being mine.


----------

